# O resumo do filme do GORE



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 08:49)

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZSqXUSwHRI[/MEDIA]


----------



## Santos (17 Set 2006 às 10:53)

Muito bem "esgalhado" Luper.
Interesses de vária ordem é no que poderá evntualmente dar


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Set 2006 às 12:44)

boas 

bem louco mas já gora fica aqui o Trailer 

    -  An Inconvenient Truth -

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUiP6dqPynE&NR[/MEDIA]

abraços meteo


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 12:49)

muito bom mesmo já deu para alegrar esta minha manha


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 14:03)

Bem voces descobrem cada uma


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 14:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem voces descobrem cada uma



ehhhh, realmente sou uns meteoloucos, ou melhor, glaciarloucos como nós é que descombrem destas coisas.    .

Olhem a chuva que ai vem é toda provocada pelo aquecimento. Cuidado que daqui a poucos anos assim vamos nos transformar num deserto muito seco e árido.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 19:53)

LUPER e para todos os interessados amanha na RTP2 ás 23:30 vai passar um documentário sobre o aquecimento do planeta(degelo) é capaz de ser giro!


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2006 às 20:11)

miguel disse:


> LUPER e para todos os interessados amanha na RTP2 ás 23:30 vai passar um documentário sobre o aquecimento do planeta(degelo) é capaz de ser giro!



Ainda bem que avisas 

Ah, o filme tá bem engraçado!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 20:30)

Quem é que quer fazer uma vaquinha comigo para oferecer-mos um bilhete ao LUPER para ele ir ver o filme? Eu ofereço as pipocas!  

Aqui deixo o link para ele poder escolher qual a sala e o horário que mais lhe agradar:  

*Horários e Salas de Cinema*


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 23:52)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Quem é que quer fazer uma vaquinha comigo para oferecer-mos um bilhete ao LUPER para ele ir ver o filme? Eu ofereço as pipocas!
> 
> Aqui deixo o link para ele poder escolher qual a sala e o horário que mais lhe agradar:
> 
> *Horários e Salas de Cinema*



Em Aveiro não está em exibição, ohhhhh


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 10:34)

LUPER disse:


> Em Aveiro não está em exibição, ohhhhh



Não seja por isso....arranja-se o filme a vontade....é so dizeres...


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2006 às 13:39)

dj_alex disse:


> Não seja por isso....arranja-se o filme a vontade....é so dizeres...



boas

filme comprado aos ciganos e legendado em brasileiro    
em que a imagem é muito má   e tem muita chuva  

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:17)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> filme comprado aos ciganos e legendado em brasileiro
> em que a imagem é muito má   e tem muita chuva
> ...



Nahhhhhhhhhhhh..nada de coisas nos ciganos...


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Set 2006 às 15:48)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> filme comprado aos ciganos e legendado em brasileiro
> em que a imagem é muito má   e *tem muita chuva*
> ...




Aposto que a chuva é do aquecimento global!


----------



## tozequio (18 Set 2006 às 22:59)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> filme comprado aos ciganos e legendado em brasileiro
> em que a imagem é muito má   e tem muita chuva
> ...



Se o filme tivesse neve era mais interessante


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:47)

Hoje na antena 1


DEBATE - UMA VERDADE INCONVENIENTE  
Debate/Opinião  

  O documentário sobre a campanha do antigo Vice-Presidente norte-americano Al Gore acerca das mudanças climáticas, «Uma Verdade Inconveniente», estreou em Portugal no passado dia 14 de Setembro.
A Antena 1 transmite esta 4ª Feira, após as notícias das 16:00, as ideias-chave do debate que aquele documentário suscitou e no qual participaram Humberto Rosa (Secretário de Estado do Ambiente), Carlos Pimenta (Porta Voz do Parlamento Europeu em Quioto), Francisco Ferreira (da Direcção da Quercus) e Filipe Duarte Santos (Coordenador do Projecto SIAM que traçou cenários, impactos e adaptações das alterações climáticas em Portugal).

Edição do jornalista Tiago Alves


----------

